# '56 Wasp in Turlock, Ca. $50



## IngoMike (Sep 30, 2020)

The license plate is worth $50.......








						Schwinn wasp 1956 - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

For sale. Old bike$ 50



					fresno.craigslist.org


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Sep 30, 2020)

You're not picking it up because...?


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm wondering if the $50 is a mistake....here's another ad at $550....Oh, and I think he's saying the lic plate isn't included.
https://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/d/turlock-schwinn-wasp/7204061266.html


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 30, 2020)

I was hoping someone would get a good deal, but it looks like the jig is up.........


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep, well at least the price dropped from $550 to $500.


----------

